# 4 inch pads & 3 inch backing plate ?



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

As I have just sold my das 6 and replaced with a Vertool forced drive I needed something for smaller areas so picked up a Shinemate EP803. 
Before the machine upgrades I purchased some Lake Country hydrotech pads some of which are 4 inch, I’m guessing I will be ok using the 4 inch pads with the 3 inch backing plate on the shinemate or will it have any adverse affects ?
Is it worth purchasing a 3.5 inch rotory backing plate.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

It should be fine, but the EP803 kit should come with a 4" backing plate i thought. BTW the EP803 is a great bit of kit. Iv got one aswell. Only used it twice so far but its done a cracking job of polishing up some headlights.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Cheers :thumb: the EP803 only comes with 1.2, 2 and 3 inch backing plates.


----------

